# Twilight fan thinks they created Werewolves, sends letter to Universal



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2010)

Get ready your facepalms people, because you will now read the biggest fail you have in your life:



> To whom this may concern:
> 
> This movie was a complete waste and I feel that it offends ALL Twilight Fans around the world, that including myself. For one, it was a COMPLETE remaking of the Wolf Pack from the Twilight Saga: New Moon. It gives the werewolves a bad name and makes them look like some deformed mutation of a rabid dog. I actually started to like werewolves after seeing Jacob Black and all his awesomeness on the big screen at the movies. That was until I saw your crappy remake of what you call to be a "were wolf". I don't see how you live with yourself for making it the way you did. If I made this movie, I would be ashamed to even admit that I owned it. *How can a werewolf be killed with a silver bullet?* Better yet, have you saw the transformation of the man that is "supposed" to be the wolf? He sits in some chair and his entire body turns in to some mutated freak. If you would watch the transformation of Jacob Black, (Taylor Lautner) he doesn't come close to looking as fake, cheap and or mutated as the wolf man.  You tell me, who looks to be the better werewolf. Your stupid Wolf Movie didn't even make the top Movie for the charts; Valentines Day WITH TAYLOR Lautner! Get that this is MY oppinion and I felt I wanted to express it because I saw that your email was on your site. I wanted to let you know this is what i thought of the wolf man that sucks.
> FREAKIN LAUTNER DID!



I lolled, I lolled til Kingdom came, went, had a party and puked all over my prom dress.

Nosferatu run for the hills because the fan girls will get you next


----------



## Chee (Feb 23, 2010)

I swear this letter is so stupid, it had to be a troll. But then I remembered that we're dealing with idiotic teenage girls who have no idea about classical literature and films.


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 23, 2010)

I can,t wait to see his/her opinion on a Dracula remake and his/her complain about how he does not sparkle


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 23, 2010)

So much fail...i need some advil.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 23, 2010)

What did I just read!?


----------



## HeOf7 (Feb 23, 2010)

The REAL Wolf man would f'ing destroy Jacob Black and all his ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) friends.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 23, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> What did I just read!?



Something that could turn any intelligent person's brain into mush.


----------



## Koi (Feb 23, 2010)

Dude, Benicio del Toro would jack some motherfuckers up.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 23, 2010)

well, no one rages harder against the twaters than me, but this just reminded me tha I need to go masturbate to taylor lautner's body again

I mean, the kid is gonna be forever deformed when he hits twenty seven, but right now, I get it


----------



## Godot (Feb 23, 2010)

How can a werewolf be killed with a silver bullet? 

How can two plus two make four?

How can ice turn into water?

The World is full of mysteries


----------



## Achilles (Feb 23, 2010)

He/She's probably just pissed that the werewolf in this movie didn't strut around in Tobias Funke's cutoffs.


----------



## Bender (Feb 23, 2010)

Does Magma overwhelm fire? I'd like to see the stupid Twilight bitch answer that.

I swear it's like these fans are getting dumber and dumber everyday.


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 23, 2010)

They serious with this shit !?


----------



## Koi (Feb 23, 2010)

Godot said:


> How can a werewolf be killed with a silver bullet?



_The same way vampires are killed by sunlight._


----------



## pajamas (Feb 23, 2010)

Does this person know anything about original werewolf literature?


----------



## Mowgli Uchiha (Feb 23, 2010)

I think I may cry...yep....


----------



## Gabe (Feb 23, 2010)

some people are stupid


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 23, 2010)

Shit.

Holy shit.

Holy fucking shit.

Dammit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 23, 2010)

This just makes the Wolfman remake look better, much to be everlasting delight.

But to be honest, I think it's fake......No one can be that stupid.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2010)

I thought its a troll but the girl knows too much about twilight, btw this was an email sent to Universal so it could be real.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 23, 2010)

what the fuck...

stupidest troll ever.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 23, 2010)

urge to kill rising....does the idiot not know anything from Folklore or other mediums about werewolves had they really not heard of the damn things until fucking Twilight of all things.

Did he angry over Daybreakers as well I wonder.


----------



## darkangelcel (Feb 23, 2010)

Well... they are right though the twilight transformation is far more believable...
BU THE BEST IS VAN HELSING'S TRANSFORMATION *_*

FREAKING LOVE!

Stupid fangirls they should research their fandom... through history werewolves always die because of silver 



Emperor Joker said:


> urge to kill rising....does the idiot not know anything from Folklore or other mediums about werewolves had they really not heard of the damn things until fucking Twilight of all things.
> 
> Did he angry over Daybreakers as well I wonder.



I'm angry about DAYBREAKERS!
Stupid movie!


----------



## Piekage (Feb 23, 2010)

Koi said:


> _The same way vampires are killed by sunlight._



Don't be ridiculous. Everyone knows Vampires sparkle in the sunlight.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2010)

I actually agree.  The wolves in Twilight did look better than the Werewolves in The Wolfman. Wolfman was really a let down.  I went in with decent expectations and I saw one of the worst films of the year instead.  (Legion was worse.)


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 23, 2010)

Del Toro, Hopkens, and the original wolfman would team up and beat the shit out of every character in the twlight universe.  Fuck twlight werewolfs aren't eve werewolfs their actually more like "wolf" or "fox" from the native American mythology. Changlings not werewolfs


----------



## Roy (Feb 24, 2010)

rofl         .


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm guessing this girl's parents lock her in the basement and only let her out once a year to see the Twilight movies.


----------



## Judas (Feb 24, 2010)

Ugh, killed a few brain cells reading that letter.


----------



## Jessica (Feb 24, 2010)

Where did you get the email from?


----------



## Bart (Feb 24, 2010)

Charlaine Harris created Alcide Herveaux even before Twilight was released


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 24, 2010)

I have my doubts as to whether or not the person writing that was being 100% serious or just trying to get a reaction out of people.


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 24, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> I have my doubts as to whether or not the person writing that was being 100% serious or just trying to get a reaction out of people.



I'm going with the latter.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, to be fair, the idea that silver bullets could kill Werewolves was made up in _The Wolf Man_ (the original, that is).

Just some minor trivia for you there.


----------



## narutorulez (Feb 24, 2010)

Koi said:


> _The same way vampires are killed by sunlight._



wtf are you talking about?
Everyone knows that vampires sparkles in the sunlight!! Duuuh


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 24, 2010)

After reading that, I believe i've lost faith in humanity's survival guys.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 24, 2010)

Just get a life, dammit!


----------



## ez (Feb 24, 2010)

why is some idiot fan's rambling news


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 24, 2010)

Is this person serious?


----------



## Sen (Feb 24, 2010)

I saw that on tumblr 

Sad how one fan though makes everyone else look bad


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 24, 2010)

What? They didn't?


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 24, 2010)

Sen said:


> I saw that on tumblr
> 
> Sad how one fan though makes everyone else look bad



Worse, actually. The fanbase looked terrible even before this tripe.


----------



## Dante (Feb 24, 2010)

.........


----------



## Vault (Feb 24, 2010)

Some people need to die


----------



## Bender (Feb 25, 2010)

Where the fuck is Manfred Von Karma from Ace attorney wall banging gif? 

It's needed in this thread


----------



## swindleroz (Feb 26, 2010)

Ohmaigad. sad, just sad


----------



## Judas (Feb 26, 2010)

In the words of Youtube poster:



> 97% of teens would cry if they saw Robert Pattison(Edward Cullen from Twilight) standing on top of a skyscraper, about to jump. If you're one of the 3% who would sit there eating popcorn screaming "DO A FLIP YOU SPARKLY ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!" then copy and paste this


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 26, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> This just makes the Wolfman remake look better, much to be everlasting delight.
> 
> But to be honest, I think it's fake......No one can be that stupid.



All ways bet on Stupid it Trumps Smart all the Time MartialHorror.

... I fear that from now on All horror films that have Vampires or Werewolfs
will sparkel, bask in the sunlight and look like models posing for photos.

I call to all who seek true Peace in the World and together we shall Crush The Cult of Twilight. The Cult of Twilight is a global terrorist organization dedicated to corrupting the common sense of millions with each release.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 26, 2010)

Sen said:


> I saw that on tumblr
> 
> Sad how one fan though makes everyone else look bad



Anyone who follows that turgid piece of filth Twilight should be ashamed of themselves for even calling themselves human beings. The lack of logic in that series is enough for fans of real horror films to drive into crowds of Twilight fans in order to clense the world.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 26, 2010)

I'd write one fuck of a letter back to that bitch. Most likely being trolled though.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 26, 2010)

The History of Werewolves in Cinema

The Werewolf (1913)
Le Loup-Garou (1923)
Wolf Blood (1925)
Le Loup Garou aka Werewolf (1932)
Werewolf of London (1935)
The Wolf Man (1941)
Frankenstein Meets the Wolf Man (1943)
House of Frankenstein (1944)
House of Dracula (1945)
Abbott and Costello Meet Frankenstein (1948).
The Mad Monster (1942)
The Undying Monster (1942)
Cry of the Werewolf (1944)
The Return of the Vampire (1944)
She-Wolf of London (1946)
The Werewolf (1956)
El Castillo de los Monstruos (1957)
I Was a Teenage Werewolf (1957)
How to Make a Monster (1958)
La Casa del Terror (1959)
The Curse of the Werewolf (1961)
Lycanthropus (1962)
Face of the Screaming Werewolf (1964)
La Loba (1964)
Dr. Terror's House of Horrors (1965)
Mad Monster Party (1967)
La Marca del Hombre Lobo (1967)
Las Noches del Hombre Lobo (1968)
Los Monstruos del Terror (1970)
La Noche de Walpurgis (1971)
La Furia del Hombre Lobo (1972)
Dr. Jekyll y el Hombre Lobo (1972)
El Retorno de Walpurgis (1973)
La Maldicion de la Bestia (1975)
El Retorno del Hombre Lobo (1980)
La Bestia y la Espada Magica (1983)
Lic?ntropo (1996)
Tomb of the Werewolf (2003)
Return from the Past (1967)
Blood of Dracula's Castle (1969)
Nympho Werewolf (1970)
Werewolves on Wheels (1971)
O Homem Lobo (1971)
The Werewolf of Washington (1973)
The Boy Who Cried Werewolf (1973)
The Beast Must Die (1974)
La B?te (1975)
Legend of the Werewolf (1975)
The Werewolf of Woodstock (1975)
La Lupa Mannara (1976)
Wolfman (1979)
Full Moon High (1981)
The Howling (1981) 
Howling II: Stirba - Werewolf Bitch (1985)
Howling III: The Marsupials (1987)
Howling IV: The Original Nightmare (1988)
Howling V: The Rebirth (1989)
Howling VI: The Freaks (1991)
Howling: New Moon Rising (1995)
An American Werewolf in London (1981) 
An American Werewolf in Paris (1997)
Wolfen (1981)
Monster Dog (1984)
The Company of Wolves (1984)
Silver Bullet (1985)
Ladyhawke (1985)
Teen Wolf (1985) 
Teen Wolf Too (1987)
Transylvania 6-5000 (1985)
The Monster Squad (1987)
Curse of the Queerwolf (1988)
My Mom's A Werewolf (1989)
Wolfman - A Cinematic Scrapbook (1991)
Mad at the Moon (1992)
Full Eclipse (1993)
Wolf (1994)
Project: Metalbeast (1995)
Shriek of the Lycanthrope (1995)
Bad Moon (1996)
Werewolf (1996), used as a MST3K episode
Wilderness (1996)
Tale of The Urban Werewolf (1997)
The Werewolf Reborn! (1998)
Lycanthrophobia (1998]])
The Wolves of Kromer (1998)
Lycanthrope (1999)
Alvin and the Chipmunks Meet the Wolfman (2000)
Ginger Snaps (2000) 
Ginger Snaps 2: Unleashed (2004)
Ginger Snaps Back (2005)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Wolves of Wall Street (2002)
Big Fish (2003)
Underworld (2003) 
Underworld: Evolution (2006)
Underworld: Rise of the Lycans (2009)
Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban (2004)
Van Helsing (2004)
Cursed (2005)
The Beast of Bray Road (2005)
Wild Country (2005)
The Brothers Grimm (2005)
Big Bad Wolf (2006)
The Feeding (2006)
Bloodz vs Wolvez (2006)
Lycanthropy (2006)
Blood and Chocolate (2007)
The Lycanthrope (2007)
Skinwalkers (2007)
Benighted (2008)
Freeborn (2008)
In the Blood (2008)
Never Cry Werewolf (2008)
Attack of The Lycan (2008)
War Wolves (2009)
The Wolfman (2010)
Full Moon Fever (2009)
Hotel Transylvania (2009)
Human (2010)

Analysis: No Werewolf transformations in Daylight

Strike ONE Twilight Zombies


----------



## kyochi (Feb 28, 2010)

What shit is this? 


..I swear, this shitty Twilight series has gone too far.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 28, 2010)

Someone ought to go up to that Twilight fan, and sit her down through the Wolf Man films.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 1, 2010)

wether it was real or not.

I remember this funky werewolve movie where the guy played basketball xP while in wolf mode.


----------



## QwertyoPIZ (Mar 1, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> *Does Magma overwhelm fire?* I'd like to see the stupid Twilight bitch answer that.
> 
> I swear it's like these fans are getting dumber and dumber everyday.



According to One Piece, it does 

But I still think the werewolves in Van Helsing were done the best to what a werewolf is actually described as.

Twilight fans are really fucked though, should read MyLifeIsTwilight fan shit - its hilarious.



Suigetsu said:


> wether it was real or not.
> 
> I remember this funky werewolve movie where the guy played basketball xP while in wolf mode.




*Teen Wolf* with Michael J Fox


----------



## Velocity (Mar 1, 2010)

Koi said:


> _The same way vampires are killed by sunlight._



YOU LIE! 

They sparkle, they don't die... Blade isn't special at all. In fact, he's actually LAME because he doesn't sparkle in daylight. 

He just frowns a lot.


----------



## Newton (Mar 1, 2010)

Good god


----------



## Bart (Mar 1, 2010)

Stephen King needs to troll Meyer again lol.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 1, 2010)

That person should shut up, and stop waisting other's time. 
How stupid can you get.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 1, 2010)

dey be trollin'


----------

